# promotion ceremony?



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 5, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the original way that the kenpo  promotion ceremonies are to be held.  From start to finish if possible and is there any specific size and placement that stripes are to be placed on belts.  I just want to see how my school compare to other kenpo school.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

Atlanta-Kenpo,

Great question!  I am very interested to see the responses as well.

As far as our promotion ceremony after the physical test of material, we begin by having everyone line up by rank as we bowed in, in the beginning.  

The head instructor then faces the test canididates and they all do a short salute and then they are asked to kneel down at which point the head instructor and assistant instructors place the canididates new belts, laying horizontal in front of them (or place stripes on their belts... we usually place stripes one inch from the tip of the belt starting on the left side then right).

Once all belts are distributed, all of the instructors kneel down facing the canididates on the head instructor's lead.

Then the head instructor asks for the candidates to do a short bow to show respect to the higher rank laying in front.  The head instructor then asks the candidates to take off their old belt and place it vertical to form a capital letter "L" with the new belt being the base of the "L".

They then explain the meaning of the capital letter "L" (Love and Loyalty).  Love the Art of Kenpo, your study of Kenpo.  Love your family and friends.  And learn to love your self for it is your journey.  Be loyal to your instructors, family, and friends.

At this point, we then do a another short bow down and this symbolizes passing our current knowledge into our new belt.

The head instructor then asks the canididates to put on their new belts while kneeling (no standing).  Once all canididates have their belts on, they then are asked to stand.

We then go through the physical strike tradition.  It is explained that the physical strike is a reminder that it is a physical art we are studying and symbolizes the instructor passing on his knowledge to the student.

Yellow= backknuckle
Orange= heel palm
Purple and Above= front kick

After all strikes are recieved, we then line back up in original positions and the instructor giving a short closing speech.  Then each student are explained how to approach the head instructor and celebrating by shaking each instructor's hand (origin of the west) with their right, and grasping the wrists with the left (showing they have no weapons), and doing a short bow (origin of the east) keeping their eyes up.  They shake each instructor's hand and then join on the end of the line to shake everyone's hands as well.

After all have gone through, we then finish with pass down the power and then by saluting to each other, then to the head instructor.

That is all   Not too much, lol.  I feel this is a great tradition and I know that with each new graduate student, I feel this ceremony really expresses the true meaning of Kenpo...  a unending journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Atlanta-Kenpo _*
> Can anyone tell me the original way that the kenpo promotion ceremonies are to be held.  From start to finish if possible.
> *



Ok here ye go.........

FORMAL PROCEDURES TO BE OBSERVED DURING EXAMINATION FOR PROMOTION 
(Observers are not permitted to witness the Formal Test)

During the testing period for promotion, the following formalities should be adhered to: 

LINE UP   The students (or student) being tested will be commanded to line up at the designated area.

TRAINING HORSE - They will then be commanded to execute a Training Horse Stance (with their fists clenched and cocked on their hips).  They are to remain in this stance until the Board of Examiners (Testing Committee) give them further instructions. 

MEDITATE   Meditation will be the next command. 

ATTENTION   Attention will be the next command. 

SALUTATION   The group will then be commanded to execute the Full Salutation. 

BOW   The command to bow will then be given. 

SIT DOWN   Students being tested will then be commanded to sit down on the mat, cross their legs, sit erect, and keep their hands on their laps. (The Board of Examiners has the option to request that students stand, reposition themselves, or make any other adjustments dictated by environment, or by the nature of the Test.)

FRONT & CENTER   When student names are called, they are to come to the front, center themselves before the Board, stand at Attention (with their hands alongside their legs), and focus their attention on the Chief Examiner conducting the test. 

RESPONSE   Students will then listen to what is asked of them and  respond, "Yes Sir", in acknowledgement of each and every request.

COMMENCE   Depending upon the request, the student will commence by  demonstrating his skill and knowledge according to the best of his ability.

SALUTE   After completing everything that is requested, the student will then salute the Board of Examiners and await the command to return. 

RETURN   The student will then be commanded to return to his/her position and await further instructions. (Encourage students to take prompt action when returning to their former position.) 

LINE UP   At the conclusion of the testing period, all students will be commanded to line up in a straight line in front of the Board of Examiners. They will then be commanded to remain in a Training Horse Stance (with their fists clenched and cocked on their hips.)  They are to remain fast and await further instructions. 

DECISION - At this point the Board of Examiners must make whatever decisions are necessary to establish who passed or failed their test. It is suggested that the Board of Examiners seek an isolated area, or room, where no one (other than the Examiners) can hear the discussions and decisions that are being made. Once the decisions are made, with the majority rule taking precedent,
return to the testing area to inform the students as to who passed or failed.

NOTE: Students being tested are to be warned that any talking, slouching, or unapproved adjournment during the testing period could result in disqualification. 

FURTHER NOTE: Realizing that testing procedures often require tailoring, permission is hereby granted if such action is necessary to improve the situation.

REMINDER: The above procedures are for FORMAL TESTS and observers are not permitted to witness such tests. Instructors, however, may wish to conduct INFORMAL TESTS of their own. In this case observers may be permitted if so elected.

FORMAL PROCEDURES TO BE OBSERVED DURING PROMOTION 

RETURN - The Board of Examiners, upon their return, will now become the Presentation Committee.

ATTENTION   At this point it is the duty of the Chief Examiner to call the students to Attention. Upon his command, the students will snap to Attention and face the Presentation Committee as they re-enter the room. 

COMMENTS   General and specific comments will then be addressed to individuals or the group as a whole. Students will then be told whether they passed or failed. 

FRONT & CENTER   Those individuals who did not pass the test will be asked to reassemble to the rear. Those who passed will be asked to move to the front and center themselves before the Presentation Committee. If the number of students who passed are of concern, it is recommended that two or more lines be formed to accommodate the group. If there is only enough to form one line, have the students remain where they are presently standing.

KNEEL   The students will receive the command to kneel before the Presentation Committee. 

NEW BELT   The new belt will then be placed on the floor in front of, and parallel to the student. 

OLD BELT   The students will then be commanded to take off their old belt. They are to neatly fold their old belt and place it vertically and to the left of their new belt so that when the left end of the new belt touches the bottom end of the old belt, they form the letter "L".  They will then be instructed as to the significance of this belt formation.

THE TOUCH   From the students' kneeling position, command them to bow, and touch their foreheads to the top and flat side of their new belt. Have them remain in this position for at least six (6) seconds before returning to their kneeling, upright position. They will again be instructed as to the significance of this formality.

NEW BELT   The students who have passed will then put on their new  belt and will adjust the knot on their belt so that it is positioned properly. 

RISE   Upon the command rise, the students will then snap into an Attention Stance.

TRAINING HORSE - When commanded, the students will then drop into a Training Horse with their fists clenched and on their hips. 

INITIATION   The Chief Examiner and the Instructor(s) will then initiate the students, as well as explain the reason for the initiation. 

ATTENTION   The passing group will then be commanded to come to Attention. 

LINE UP   The entire group (whether they passed or failed) will then be commanded to again return back to their original formation when first tested and line up in an orderly manner.

COMMENTS   Final comments will be addressed to the students. 

COMMITTEE - At this point the Presentation Committee will also stand and form a line facing the students. The highest ranking belt will stand to the extreme left (Committee's point of view) and all others (highest to the least) to his right.

SALUTE & HANDSHAKE   All students will then be commanded to execute a Humble Salute and shake the hand of each Committee member, starting from the highest to the least ranking black belt. (From    the student's point of view, they will start at the right and work their way to the left.) The first student to start this procedure will be the student with the highest rank. All others are to  follow in the order of their succeeding rank. Congratulations are in order if committeemen wish to do so.

JOIN - When the Senior Student salutes and shakes the hand of the last     Presentation member, he and the remaining students are to join the line and in turn salute, and shake the hands of each of the remaining students. Students may also congratulate each other if the wish to do so.

MEDITATE   The entire group will then be asked to Meditate. 

ATTENTION   They will then be commanded to come to Attention. 

SALUTATION   All will then be commanded to execute a Full Salutation. 

BOW   The final formal command will be to execute the concluding bow. 

DISMISS   All will then be dismissed. 

NOTE: All students will be required to pick up their belt (if they have not already done so) and clean up the testing area. 

REMINDER: Observers are not permitted to witness the FORMAL TEST. They may, however, be allowed to witness the promotion.                       

PRESENTATION OF RANK CEREMONY

When you are commanded to take off your old belt from your kneeling position, you will be required to neatly fold your old belt and place it vertically and to the left of your new belt. When properly positioned the left end of your new belt should touch the bottom end of your old belt so that the letter "L" is formed. (See illustration.) You will then be informed that this "L" shaped belt formation has four significant meanings -- LIE, LONGEVITY, LOYALTY, and LOTS & LOTS.  The following will then be read to give you an indepth understanding of the significance of these terms:

1.  If the "L" formed before you stands for a LIE, a LIE that you are not deserving of your new rank, then you are not to accept it. However, if you feel that you have earned it, knowing with assurance that it is not being given to you as a  gift, you may then accept it. 

2.  If receiving your new rank is not a LIE then "L" can take on its second meaning -- LONGEVITY or your ability to prolong your life. LONGEVITY can only come about if your knowledge of Kenpo is internalized to a point of spontaneous and        successful application. If receiving your new rank is a LIE, then LONGEVITY will be short lived.  

3.  "L" also refers to LOYALTY. Whether it be to your instructor, association, or country, LOYALTY cultivates integrity and respect.

4.  The statement, "One becomes humble and wise when he comes to the realization that what he knows is very little.", is an introduction to the meaning of the fourth "L". In this case "L" stands for LOTS and LOTS. That is, no matter how good you become there is still LOTS and LOTS to learn and perfect.

From your kneeling position, you will be commanded to bow and touch your forehead to the top and flat side of your new belt. You will remain in this position for approximately five (5) seconds before being asked to return to your kneeling position. (See illustrations.) The significance of this formality is as follows (read):

1.  At the moment your forehead touches your new belt you are to mentally transfer your previous knowledge to your new rank and to establish room for greater knowledge yet to come. You are to also ponder on the following: 

a.  Fully understand your new roll as a senior student.
b   Become a competent example among your fellow students.
c.  Create rapport among them.
d.  Encourage, and assist them whenever possible.
e.  Avoid taking advantage of them.
f.  In no way subject them to ridicule and suppression.

While still kneeling the following will then be read to those being promoted:

As you are promoted to your next rank, do you solemnly pledge to use the art of Kenpo solely for purposes of defense and never for aggression? (Wait for response.) 
Will you strive to impart an attitude of respect and appreciation for the art of Kenpo, and an understanding of what Kenpo truly entails? 
(Wait for response.) 
Will you endeavor to refrain or sanction the use of Kenpo for destructive or harmful designs? 
(Wait for response.) 
Do you make these promises solemnly and on your honor? 
(Wait for response.) 

As long as you continue to keep this oath inviolate, may it be granted that you enjoy the life and practice of Kenpo, and forever be respected by your associates. However, should you trespass and violate this oath, it is hoped that the reverse will not be your lot.

Let us now recite the Kenpo Creed:

"I come to you with only Karate, empty hands. I have no weapons, but should I be forced to defend myself, my principles, or my honor; should it be a matter of life or death, of right or wrong; then here are my weapons, Karate, my empty hands." 

By the authority granted under the constitution of the governing body of the (Organization), we do hereby grant you your new and respective rank(s). 

The student(s) who have passed will then put on his/her (their) new belt and will adjust the knot on his/her (their) belt so that it is positioned as required -- left side for males and right side for females.

The following will then be read:

Any dishonor to this school, the (Organization), or to any of its members can bring immediate and automatic revocation of rank and honor. As symbolized in our association patch, the bottom which forms the shape of an ax represents the executioner. In the event a member is influenced by evil ideas and thoughts contrary to our philosophy, or shames the (Organization), he is to be cut off, never to co-exist with us again. (Display illustration of ax.)

Those who have been promoted will then be asked to stand in a horse stance with hands clenched and cocked at the waist. At this stage all will be informed of the next part of the ceremony -- the BIRTH OF PAIN. The following will then be read or extemporaneously discussed:

The earning of your new rank can be compared to the birth of a new child. For those of you who have been advanced from one color belt to another, the birth of your new rank is obvious. On the other hand for those of you who have received tips within the rank of Brown or Black, your new rank, although not as obvious, is indeed significant. Therefore, comparable to a female who goes through labor pains during the birth of her new child you too will be symbolically experiencing the birth of pain regarding your new rank. This experience is obtained through the execution of a friendly kick as a reminder that the new rank you have received did not come easy. Accordingly rank should not come easy for those you teach. Make every effort to make them work for their rank as you have. The birth of pain is a reminder that your students should earn and not be given new rank.   



> _Orig. posted by Atlanta-Kenpo _*
> Is there any specific size and placement that stripes are to be placed on belts.  I just want to see how my school compare to other kenpo school. *



Stripes are to be 1/2" tall and placed 1" from the bottom of the belt...... attitional stripes are same with 1/2" space between.  5th degree is one 5" Stripe also 1" from the bottom of the belt.  Additional stirpes after follow the same format of 1/2" with 1/2" space in between.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 6, 2003)

In addition to Love and Loyalty, we're told it also stands for
Learning.


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 6, 2003)

I agree with the LOTS and LOTS though!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

Thank all of you who have supplied with me such awsome information ( i.e. GoldDragon).  :asian:


----------



## roryneil (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey True2Kenpo,

   We do all kicks, just harder the higher the belt. I don't get the back knuckle. Where to? I'd rather get kicked in the gut than a BK to the face!!


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

I know that we kenpoist love to "get kicked up" but where did that tradition start?  I have not heard of any other styles/systems doing it?  Is it something that Mr Parker started or does it go back to Chow or Mitose?


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roryneil _
> *Hey True2Kenpo,
> 
> We do all kicks, just harder the higher the belt. I don't get the back knuckle. Where to? I'd rather get kicked in the gut than a BK to the face!!   *



Roryneil,

Good evening sir!  I actually kick all my students as well for each rank, however my instructor always gave backknuckles to the stomach for Yellow Belts and then heel palms to the stomach for Orange, and then kicks for Purple and Up.  I think his reasons were just to have a build up to the kick.

In either case...  always a strike 

I wish you the best and good journey sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr. C,

Thank you for the clear, detailed reply.  Fills in a lot of blanks as always sir 

Hope all is well.  Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _*
> Mr. C, Thank you for the clear, detailed reply.  Fills in a lot of blanks as always sir  Hope all is well.  Good journey!
> Respectfully, Joshua Ryer
> *



You are certainly welcome, enrich your journey!

Salute
:asian:


----------



## roryneil (Jun 7, 2003)

I'd like to see an answer to Atlanta-Kenpo's question. Where did "the kick" come from?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roryneil _*
> I'd like to see an answer to Atlanta-Kenpo's question. Where did "the kick" come from?
> *



From the instructor or board members..........?

:asian:


----------



## roryneil (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm not communicating well 
Where did it originate from? Mr Parker or farther back? And were you pulling my leg Mr C?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by roryneil _*
> I'm not communicating well
> Where did it originate from? Mr Parker or farther back? And were you pulling my leg Mr C?
> *



It's Saturday...... I couldn't resist......:rofl: 

I really don't know the origin of exactly Who started that......
I'll look into it and see what I come up with.

:asian:


----------



## roryneil (Jun 7, 2003)

I don't know what people think of Vic LeRoux (because I know nothing of him) but he has some knowledge/non-knowledge (meaning he doesn't know where it came from either) here:http://www.karateconnection.com/thekick.htm


----------



## roryneil (Jun 7, 2003)

Oops. I guess that was Mr. Sullivan, not LeRoux. I don't know him either.


----------



## headkick (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *In addition to Love and Loyalty, we're told it also stands for
> Learning. *



For us it's Lie, Longevity, Loyalty, Legacy, Learning

And the old belt is placed through the new belt at the back, where it is behind us, but still felt and not forgotten.  Always remember where started...


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 9, 2003)

... and don't forget LOGIC (of course!)


----------



## jaykenpo (Oct 24, 2015)

When do you have promotions? After, during class?


----------

